

Current Situation – Tox Blog - trengrj
https://blog.tox.chat/2015/07/current-situation-3/

======
sebie
Hmph I missed this when it got submitted. To quote a comment:

> To reiterate irungentoo’s reply in that thread, yes you should uninstall any
> repos from tox.im, and you should not trust any new binaries from tox.im or
> libtoxcore.so. We have a new repo:
> [https://wiki.tox.chat/binaries#gnulinux](https://wiki.tox.chat/binaries#gnulinux)

>Right now only qTox is in it, but we’re working on getting the rest of the
clients up.

>Just a note, we have no reason to believe that any binaries from the old
repo/domains have been compromised. This is just a safety measure.

------
isaacremuant
Here's the counter-blog post in the original domain from Sean titled: "Tox
infastructure and various changes".

[https://blog.tox.im/2015/07/09/tox-infa-
update/](https://blog.tox.im/2015/07/09/tox-infa-update/)

